# pollería / rosticería / rotisería / ¿...?



## Logan63

¿Cómo es correcto llamar a los establecimientos con servicio de pollos asados para llevar?
De toda la vida lo he llamado ''pollería'', pero me comentan que el término adecuado sería ''rotisería''. He hecho dos búsquedas en la RAE.


*rotisería*. Adaptación gráfica de la voz francesa rôtisserie, que se emplea en los países del Cono Sur con el sentido de ‘establecimiento donde se preparan y venden comidas para llevar, especialmente asados, fiambres y quesos’: «Fui a la rotisería en busca de comida y de una botella de vino» (Kociancich Maravilla [Arg. 1982]). En México y el área centroamericana se emplea con este sentido la voz rosticería, posiblemente adaptación del italiano rosticceria.


''Pollería'' no tiene entrada en el Panhispánico de dudas, pero sí en el DRAE:


*pollería*.
(De pollero).
1. f. Sitio, casa o calle donde se venden gallinas, pollos o pollas y otras aves comestibles.






Aunque no me queda nada claro qué me está diciendo la RAE, me da la sensación de que siendo estrictos con lo que ponen, la pollería es el sitio en el que tú, rotisero, compras la aves al por mayor para luego venderlas cocinadas y listas para comer al cliente. 


Pero yo nunca he usado el término ''rotisería'', y no me parece mal, pero de toda la vida he usado ''pollería'', y lo haré independientemente de lo que diga la RAE, si es que lo he entendido bien.


*¿Vosotros qué nombre usáis, qué entendéis de lo que dice la RAE y cuál pensáis que es el correcto?*


----------



## Jonno

Rotisería es desconocido por aquí, lo normal es pollería. También lo he visto como "brasería", "asador" o "cervecera", que suelen ser establecimientos especializados en pollo o codillo asados, para llevar o comer allí mismo.

Un consejo: no uses el DRAE como si fuera "palabra de Dios". Ni contiene todas las palabras válidas, ni en todas las que contiene se recogen todos los usos, ni siempre acierta con las zonas donde se usan las palabras.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Nunca he visto eso de "rotisería". Acá se llama "pollerías" a los restaurantes que venden pollo frito o a la brasa. La empresa que cría y vende pollos al por mayor (y muchas veces huevos) se llama "avícola". El lugar que vende pollos (y otros tipos de carne y embutidos) al por menor es "carnicería" o "frial".


----------



## Nipnip

En México se puede decir de las dos formas, aunque es más normal hablar de "rosticería". Pollería es más usual para el lugar donde venden pollo crudo, sería el equivalente a carnicería.


----------



## Pinairun

En el mercado, la pollería es para mí el puesto donde venden, en crudo, no solo pollos, sino todo tipo de aves de corral y de caza. Suele haber pollos, gallinas, codornices, pavo, pintadas, faisanes... y, en tiempo de caza, palomas, codornices, perdices, etc. 

Y los establecimientos donde asan los pollos, aunque también haya codillos, son _asadores de pollos_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Qué son los codillos, estimada Pina? Traduce, tracude...
Aquí las pollerías venden pollo (y otras aves) en crudo. Las rotiserías, como negocios independientes, no existen más. Se fundieron. En los supermercados de tamaño medio o grande hay una sección que se llama rotisería. Allí se vende toda clase de comida preparada, lista para comer o para calentar en el horno o en el micro. Entre esas comidas, suele haber pollo asado (o rostizado, como dicen en las pelis traducidas más al norte).
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

El codillo es una parte de la pierna del cerdo. Es típico de los asadores servir pollo, codillo, ensaladas y patatas fritas.


----------



## Pinairun

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Qué son los codillos, estimada Pina? Traduce, tracude...
> Aquí las pollerías venden pollo (y otras aves) en crudo. Las rotiserías, como negocios independientes, no existen más. Se fundieron. En los supermercados de tamaño medio o grande hay una sección que se llama rotisería. Allí se vende toda clase de comida preparada, lista para comer o para calentar en el horno o en el micro. Entre esas comidas, suele haber pollo asado (o rostizado, como dicen en las pelis traducidas más al norte).
> Saludos



¿Que no sabes qué es un codillo asado? Esto no lo podemos permitir, así que  aquí van unos cuantos. Una pieza jugosa, tierna, sabrosa, fina del cerdo que, ensartada en la varilla giratoria del horno, asan en algunos asadores de pollos.

Cuando está bien hecho, con la piel crujiente y la carne tiernísima y jugosa,  es una delicia. Aunque resulta un poco graso.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, claro. Releyendo lo que escribió Pina, veo que estaba claro que se trataba de una comida. Leí distraídamente y pensé que era un tipo de establecimiento donde vendían comida. La verdad es que no sé cómo le llamamos a esa parte del cerdo. Tal vez aquí no exista como corte, no lo sé.
Saludos

Gracias Pina por las fotos, parece muy sabroso (y muy indicado para mi colesterol, siempre por las nubes). Sigo sin saber qué nombre tiene aquí. Si lo averiguo, lo comento.
Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

> ¿Cómo es correcto llamar a los establecimientos con servicio de pollos asados para llevar?


Por aquí, _asador de pollos_. Pero los codillos no los trabajan; o si no serían _asador de pollos y codillos.
_¡Ah!, y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí se ven *rotiserías*, pero no es una palabra de uso coloquial. Los establecimientos de venta de pollos asados son *tiendas de pollos a l'ast* en mi tierra, que es como se conoce en catalán a la forma de asarlos. Lo he visto en otras partes de España, pero ya entiendo que es un catalanismo y tiene un uso muy limitado.

Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, los establecimientos donde se prepara y vende pollo a la brasa son simplemente *pollerías*. También se usa llamarlos con el nombre del producto "_Pollos a la brasa_ (xxx)", o también 'restaurante de pollos a la brasa', que francamente es tan largo que raramente se usa.  A las tiendas donde uno compra pollos y otras aves en crudo también se las llama pollería, aunque muchas de éstas se anuncian como _avícolas_.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, no existen los términos _pollería_ ni _rosticería_.
No sé, la verdad, cómo se llaman aquí los lugares en que se venden pollos asados. Recuerdo que en mis años mozos ibamos a comprarlos al legendario Pollo Stop en Santiago. Siempre nos referíamos a él como el Pollo Stop y no me parece haber usado ni oído algún nombre genérico para este tipo de establecimientos. Sólo decíamos, creo, algo como  "Vamos a los pollos asados".  ¿Algún chileno del foro tiene alguna mejor idea?
El término _rotisería_ sí se usa aquí y se refiere a los comercios en que se venden quesos, embutidos, jamón y encurtidos. No me parece que se use en relación a la venta de pollos asados.


----------



## Nipnip

Efectivamente estamos hablando de dos cosas distintas, esta vez el DPD la tiene mal cuando afirma de _rotisería: "_En México y el  área centroamericana se emplea con este sentido la voz rosticería,  posiblemente adaptación del italiano rosticceria." En las rosticerías de Méxice no se venden quesos ni vinos ni embutidos, aparte del pollo rostizado lo más que se llega a encontrar son refrescos y quizá alguna ensalada _coleslaw _para acompañar.

Debo entender que en los países donde no hay rosticerías tampoco usan o saben del verbo "rostizar".


----------



## hual

En la Argentina -al menos en Córdoba, donde vivo- se usa _pollería_ para el lugar donde se venden pollos (crudos) y se llama _rotisería _el lugar donde se compran pollos asados.


----------



## Aviador

Nipnip said:


> […] Debo entender que en los países donde no hay rosticerías tampoco usan o saben del verbo "rostizar".


En Chile no se usa el término _rosticería_, como afirmé en mi intervención anterior, y sólo se reconoce como un extranjerismo el verbo _rostizar_ a través de los doblajes para televisión, pero no se usa aquí.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que no me desvío del tema (lugar de venta de pollos asados) si pregunto cómo le llaman a la sección del supermercado que vende todo tipo de comida  preparada, entre ellas (seguramente), pollo asado. Me refiero a comida que a lo sumo hay que calentarla.


----------



## hual

Por acá, _rotisería_. No viene mal aclarar que en una rotisería no sólo se venden pollos asados, sino "todo tipo de comida preparada".


----------



## Jonno

Lurrezko said:


> Por aquí se ven *rotiserías*, pero no es una palabra de uso coloquial. Los establecimientos de venta de pollos asados son *tiendas de pollos a l'ast* en mi tierra, que es como se conoce en catalán a la forma de asarlos. Lo he visto en otras partes de España, pero ya entiendo que es un catalanismo y tiene un uso muy limitado.
> 
> Un saludo



De niño yo conocía los "pollos a l'ast" gracias a los tebeos de Carpanta de Josep Escobar  Como era algo desconocido para mí siempre me pareció alguna exótica y sabrosa forma de preparar el pollo... hasta que de joven empecé a frecuentar Barcelona y descubrí que eran "vulgares" pollos asados 

Supongo que pudo ser debido a los tebeos de la época que se usara esa expresión fuera de zonas catalanoparlantes.


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto que en el Perú, nadie llamaría pollo asado al 'pollo a la brasa'. Rostizar y rostizado los he visto y escuchado, pero no son términos usuales en mi país para describir un estilo de cocinar una carne (¿pollo rostizado? ¿chancho rostizado?). Lso he visto, por ejemplo, en anuncios de cocinas (estufas) cuando indican que los hornos tienen un aditamento para rostizar, o que tienen rosticero. 
Es posible que si van a Lima se encuentren rosticerías en las guías de restaurantes, pero no serían algo típico; el término a mi me suena a foráneo.


----------



## oa2169

Jonno said:


> El codillo es una parte de la pierna del cerdo. Es típico de los asadores servir pollo, codillo, ensaladas y patatas fritas.



Una curiosidad: Por estos lados los llamamos "asaderos" y no "asadores". 

Asadero es el sitio donde se asa y asador es el aparatejo para asar.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá son más comunes los pollos asados al carbón que los rostizados.   Los rostizados se venden por lo general en los supermercados por lo que prácticamente las rosticerías desaparecieron y los negocios en donde venden los pollos asados no se llaman así. No parecen tener un nombre específico, tampoco los que venden pollo frito ni empanizado.


----------



## germanbz

Por aquí en prácticamente toda la región de forma general, se usa la forma pollos a l'ast. Nunca he visto un establecimiento de este tipo rotulado como pollería (que sería el puesto del mercado donde se compran los pollos crudos) o rotisería.
Echando un vistazo por internet veo que también esta denominación se usa en ocasiones fuera de la zona de Cataluña - Valencia con diversas grafías. al last - a'last - al'last


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pollos al espiedo (pollos a l'ast). El DRAE informa que "espiedo" es desusado. No en mi barrio.
Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, al establecimiento donde venden pollos asados se lo llama _pollera_. Rotisería y pollería no se usan.

Saludos!


----------



## autrex2811

Logan63 said:


> ¿Cómo es correcto llamar a los establecimientos con servicio de pollos asados para llevar?
> De toda la vida lo he llamado ''pollería'', pero me comentan que el término adecuado sería ''rotisería''. He hecho dos búsquedas en la RAE.
> 
> 
> *rotisería*. Adaptación gráfica de la voz francesa rôtisserie, que se emplea en los países del Cono Sur con el sentido de ‘establecimiento donde se preparan y venden comidas para llevar, especialmente asados, fiambres y quesos’: «Fui a la rotisería en busca de comida y de una botella de vino» (Kociancich Maravilla [Arg. 1982]). En México y el área centroamericana se emplea con este sentido la voz rosticería, posiblemente adaptación del italiano rosticceria.
> 
> 
> ''Pollería'' no tiene entrada en el Panhispánico de dudas, pero sí en el DRAE:
> 
> 
> *pollería*.
> (De pollero).
> 1. f. Sitio, casa o calle donde se venden gallinas, pollos o pollas y otras aves comestibles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque no me queda nada claro qué me está diciendo la RAE, me da la sensación de que siendo estrictos con lo que ponen, la pollería es el sitio en el que tú, rotisero, compras la aves al por mayor para luego venderlas cocinadas y listas para comer al cliente.
> 
> 
> Pero yo nunca he usado el término ''rotisería'', y no me parece mal, pero de toda la vida he usado ''pollería'', y lo haré independientemente de lo que diga la RAE, si es que lo he entendido bien.
> 
> 
> *¿Vosotros qué nombre usáis, qué entendéis de lo que dice la RAE y cuál pensáis que es el correcto?*




Por donde vivo he visto mucho "Pollos rostizados", aun para el establecimiento comercial en donde éstos se venden; y hasta "rosticería": "Vamos a los pollos rostizados / vamos a comprar un pollo rostizado / vamos a la rosticería". La situación de estos establecimientos es que son de comida para llevar, casi uno nunca se los come allí; al menos esto en algunas partes de México. 

Las pollerías son establecimientos comerciales donde se vende pollo destazado y crudo.

"Rotisería" me sonaría un tanto gracioso, como "rosticería" sin la "s" pronunciada.

Yo me baso en los usos de por donde soy.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ludaico

jorgema said:


> ...Los he visto, por ejemplo, en anuncios de cocinas (estufas) cuando indican que los hornos tienen un aditamento para *rostizar*, o que tienen *rosticero*...



Supongo que se trata de lo que en España se llama *gratinar* y *gratinador*, respectivamente.



> *gratinar**.*(Del fr. _gratiner_).
> *1.* tr. Hacer que un alimento se tueste por encima en el horno.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

No, no es lo mismo Ludaico.
El _rosticero_ es una "barra de acero" que se coloca entre las paredes del horno y... da vueltas.
Como en esta imagen. Esta barra (no me acordaba del nombre) es un _espetón_.

Tu _gratinador_ es el _grill_ de toda la vida .
(¡A ver si ayudamos más en la cocina! )

Hasta luego


----------



## jorgema

Ludaico said:


> Supongo que se trata de lo que en España se llama *gratinar* y *gratinador*, respectivamente.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados




Hola, Ludaico. Me parece que se trata de cosas distintas. El rostizador o rosticero es un dispositivo giratorio; como esto.


Cintia, no esoy seguro de que el gratinador sea lo mismo que el _grill_ (esto es lo que llamaríamos _parrilla_, y siempre va en la parte baja del horno). El gratinador es una fuente de calor en la parte superior del horno (voy a chequear el horno de casa, por si las moscas).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

jorgema said:


> Hola, Ludaico. Me parece que se trata de cosas distintas. El rostizador o rosticero es un dispositivo giratorio; como esto.
> 
> 
> Cintia, no esoy seguro de que el gratinador sea lo mismo que el _grill_ (esto es lo que llamaríamos _parrilla_, y siempre va en la parte baja del horno). El gratinador es una fuente de calor en la parte superior del horno (voy a chequear el horno de casa, por si las moscas).


Aquí, el _grill_ es la parrilla que se encuentra en la parte superior. Si es en la parte inferior es eso... una parrilla .

Por lo menos estamos de acuerdo sobre el rosticero. Tu comida parece más adelantada que la mía. ¿Me invitas?


----------



## Kaxgufen

En mi ciudad (La Plata, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina) ) se ven "Pollajerías" donde se vende pollo fresco, trozado o entero (limpio y desplumado, con las vísceras "menudos" en una bolsita), y también sus derivados; milanesas de pollo, supremas, pollos deshuesados, arrollados o matambres de pollo... 
La rotisería o también casa de comidas, es un establecimiento donde se vende más o menos lo mismo que en un restaurante pero "para llevar". Pueden tener también bebidas y enlatados. 
Si algún comercio lleva el cartel de Rosticceria, es por puro esnobismo y alarde de internacionalidad.

Y el espiedo es la vara donde el pollo gira, gira y se va asando. Ultimamente se cocina mucho al "disco de arado".


----------



## Mackinder

Aquí se les llaman _Asaderos (de pollo) _pero también venden pollo frito y Broaster


----------



## Ludaico

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> No, no es lo mismo Ludaico.
> El _rosticero_ es una "barra de acero" que se coloca entre las paredes del horno y... da vueltas.
> Como en esta imagen. Esta barra (no me acordaba del nombre) es un _espetón_.
> 
> Tu _gratinador_ es el _grill_ de toda la vida .
> (¡A ver si ayudamos más en la cocina! )
> 
> Hasta luego


Tienes toda la razón, Martine. Me lie. Pasa que el rosticero nunca lo utilicé (aunque lo tengo), ya que cuando quise (quisimos en casa) comer pollo asado, fuime a comprarlo al asador. Lo del pollo a l'ast no me es desconocido (viví algo así como nueve años en Valencia).
Un beso.

(Cocino tanto que hasta incluso estoy ahora despierto por ello .)


----------



## Neo1961

Ginazec said:


> Aquí se les llaman _Asaderos (de pollo) _pero también venden pollo frito y Broaster (apanado suena más castizo y menos comercial)



Y algunos ofrecen pollo a la brasa. Pollería y rotisería son desconocidos por aquí. Si queremos comprar pollo crudo vamos a la carnicería o a una distribuidora de pollo.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia: Asadero de pollos. Los asadores de pollos son las máquinas para asarlos. Pollería no se usa.
Saludo.


----------



## GuillermoQuiroga

En Argentina, al lugar o negocio que vende pollos asados, le llamamos rotisería. Pero en estos lugares también se vende todo tipo de comida ya cocida o preparada para cocinar en la casa una vez comprada. Y cabe aclarar que también se venden todo tipo de comidas hechas con cualquier carne; también bebidas e incluso postres y ensaladas. 
 Pollería se le llama al establecimiento comercial que vende pollos crudos, enteros o en piezas, e incluso alimentos para cocer con carne de pollo como principal ingrediente (pastoras, milanesas). Cabe agregar que estos últimos también se venden en la rotisería.
Saludos.


----------

